# Tips for getting kitten to sleep through the night?



## Cara (Jul 5, 2013)

I know this probably sounds like a stupid question, but does anyone have any tips for getting a kitten to sleep through the night?
I've been playing with Dobby right before bed to tire him out and it works for around two or three hours and then I'm waking up to a kitten with the zoomies running across my face or pouncing on my head. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

Can you lock your bedroom off and leave him out of it. They do outgrow it.
Playing with him is the suggestion I would have made.


----------



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

I play with my two for a bit and then feed them right before bed. If that doesn't work, lock him out of the bedroom at night. Mine eventually started sleeping through the night, or at least learning not to wake me until ~6 am. It will get better!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

After playtime, a good meal will help too. That may lengthen the amount of time till he wakes, but he isn't likely to go through the whole night. Ignore him completely when he wakes you (don't talk, don't pat him) just play dead. If you're no fun (and even negative attention is cool as far as a kitten is concerned) he will eventually get the idea and leave you alone.


----------



## Cara (Jul 5, 2013)

His litter box is in my bedroom closet so locking him out of the room isn't really a feasible option. 

He's currently on antibiotics twice a day that are supposed to be given with food so he's been getting his wet food dinner earlier in the evening (he gets wet food 3x a day and has free access to dry food). However maybe I can try giving him just a bit of wet food with his medicine and giving him the remainder right before bed time. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

The joys of kitten hood! It will pass, to little kittens everything is an adventure especially in the middle of the night. You may try putting a little bowl of dry food in your bedroom at night. If he gets up hungry, he may eat and settle back down a little faster. And I agree, no attention from you in in the middle of the night. He will catch on, he is just a baby still.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

We have all been there, and it is not fun. The only thing that really works for me is putting kittens up, spare room, bedroom, or laundry room, for the night. Put a small litter box in there, you can put a little food and water in there, and put a big, loud fan, near your bed to block out mewing sounds. I am always afraid to leave kittens roaming loose at night anyway....too many things to get into and get in trouble or hurt.


----------



## CharlesD (Jun 12, 2013)

We leave ours the roam of part of the house. We close the bedroom door and then we close the doors from my office to the rest of the house. I have the wires out of reach and plenty of toys, food, and the litter box in the office. He will cry for about five minutes when we first go to bed and then he will start in the morning as soon as he knows we're awake. As long as we don't start talking when we wake up, we don't hear anything, but the minute we speak, the meowing starts and the little paws start showing up under the door.


----------



## Lotu (Apr 26, 2013)

I think my daughter inadvertently taught them Pavlov's Theory. She is only 10, so didn't even know what it was. Our case is a little different, since we have 2 kittens (since age 11 weeks, now almost 5 months). I think having 2 probably makes a difference, since if they do pounce/need attention, they give/get it from each other. Also, I think kids tend to sleep more soundly, so if they are messing around in the night, she doesn't notice it. She said that sometimes she hears them moving around before she wakes up but they don't jump on her/expect food until they hear her alarm clock go off! (the Pavlov part) Then, she gets up to feed them. They associate the alarm with her physically getting up and feeding them. It was a great opportunity to explain to my daughter about Pavlov's theory!


----------

